# The Union Way?



## kingranch51 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well to start things off I started working for local 354 here in Salt Lake City. My brother in law and I were recruited by the union at a hospital job we were working on,we were on the 2nd 4th and 5th while the union had the ninth. We startd working as unindentured because they needed help asap and started work two days later. Needless to say but we were both laid off and pretty upset. Is this the way of the union man up so they don't have to pay overtime then lay off?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

kingranch51 said:


> Well to start things off I started working for local 354 here in Salt Lake City. My brother in law and I were recruited by the union at a hospital job we were working on,we were on the 2nd 4th and 5th while the union had the ninth. We startd working as unindentured because they needed help asap and started work two days later. Needless to say but we were both laid off and pretty upset. Is this the way of the union man up so they don't have to pay overtime then lay off?


What about the company you were working with? Are those guys still working?


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

Curious , What kinda ticket did they offer you? How about a placement test ? .

Unless they want to open the front door up on the union hall and give you an A card /journeyman card or an apprenticeship in line with you place on the test ,tell them good bye or you will be an cw,ce,rw, or some other classification for a long time.


----------



## kingranch51 (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes the company I was working for is still working with plenty of work. I had an interview with the union and was accepted. My offical classification is an indentured inside wireman. Does the union expect there employees to make it on unemployment? right now I dont know what to do. Ill probably have to go work non union.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

were you the only guys laid off?
How long did you work before being laid off?

btw: the only employees the union has are the folks that work in the office. The electricians are not employees of the union.



> My offical classification is an indentured inside wireman


if you are indentured, then you should be "indentured inside wireman apprentice; ? period"



> Ill probably have to go work non union.


You had better check that contract you signed. If there is a period where you can quit, then you can quit and work for whomever you want to but getting back in probably isn;t going to happen.

If there is no out, then it can get pretty expensive to do what you are considering.


Speak with the apprenticeship coordinator. There should be an out of work book you must sign. He is most likely the best source for work outlook for an apprentice.

If you have not signed anything, then you are not indentured or an IBEW inside wireman.

The only time a person is indentured is when they are an apprentice.


So, tell us more.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm in the same local as you (354). What company were you working for and why did they say you were getting laid off? How long have you been on the books? I heard not many journeyman are on the books right now so its kinda surprise you have been out of work for almost a month. Try and give some more details behind what is going on.


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah I get the feeling the whole story is not being told. Are you an apprentice? I never heard of an unindentured JW. And if it such a thing , I would stay away from it.


----------

